
Home-Made Optical P2P Data Link (2003) - smartmic
http://ronja.twibright.com/about.php
======
gioscarab
With PJON you can apply laser communication using AnalogSampling, see:
[https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/tree/master/src/strategies/An...](https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/tree/master/src/strategies/AnalogSampling)

------
jotm
I've read about it years ago. Nice concept but if you have line of sight, WiFi
with directional antennas is still better, you can get the standard 802.11g
speeds (~20Mbps real throughput) at even longer range and/or in worse weather
(and even some trees in the way).

~~~
aidenn0
Of course this device is probably legal while the WiFi setup would be
definitely illegal (in the US).

~~~
Sanzig
Unlicensed point-to-point links are permitted in the US provided that the Part
15 EIRP limits are respected. You are allowed to push up to 53 dBm of EIRP on
the 5.8 GHz ISM band (30 dBm power + 23 dBm antenna gain), which gives a lot
of link margin to play with.

~~~
aidenn0
I was actually unaware of the exceptions for dedicated p2p links.

FWIW, You can get also get 52dBm of EIRP on 2.4GHz with a dedicated antenna by
22dBm of power with 30 dBi antenna gain.

Also, the FCC specifically forbids running multiple pyshically-colocated
unlicensed p2p links in parallel, and point-to-multipoint is also disallowed.

------
equalunique
Would love to have some of these, but I have no tools to make one.

